# Dog training North Carolina



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking for a good trainer (sorry no petsmart) in the state of NC. Raleigh/Durham area, Charlotte/Lake Norman area etc, Winston Salem area

Have spoken to a couple, one guy acted like he could care less. Just bring me a check and drop your dog off for a few weeks. The other place was super nice but super busy.

Looking for an eval to start. The dog I am looking at is showing signs of being good in tracking, maybe sar so that is the type of training i am looking for. Needs to be able to train for on and off leash and of course all the basics. 

Not looking for an attack dog/guard dog. 

Thanks!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## asia39 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to know if there are any good trainers near Greensboro NC .... I am needing to get my girl back into some formal training , but I would prefer a trainer that is highly familiar with German Shepherds.. Any suggestions ?? We are moving and my last trainer will be about an hour away now. Looking for someone a little closer.


----------

